# Beautiful Buildings Around the World ...



## galadar (Mar 21, 2014)

*Centre Pompidou Metz - France*

The Centre Pompidou-Metz is a museum of modern and contemporary arts located in Metz, capital of Lorraine, France.

Address: 1 Parvis des Droits de l'Homme, 57020 Metz, France
Opened: May 11, 2010
Height: 77 m
Architectural styles: Postmodern architecture, Modern architecture, High-tech architecture
Architects: Shigeru Ban, Jean de Gastines










Centre Pompidou Metz - France










Centre Pompidou Metz - France










Centre Pompidou Metz - France










Centre Pompidou Metz - France










Centre Pompidou Metz - France










Centre Pompidou Metz - France

To View Full Album Please Visit: https://picasaweb.google.com/113802287057076867915/CentrePompidouMetzFrance?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## galadar (Mar 21, 2014)

*Galaxy Soho, Beijing - China*










Galaxy Soho, Beijing - China










Galaxy Soho, Beijing - China










Galaxy Soho, Beijing - China










Galaxy Soho, Beijing - China










Galaxy Soho, Beijing - China










Galaxy Soho, Beijing - China










Galaxy Soho, Beijing - China

To View Full Album Please Visit: https://picasaweb.google.com/113802287057076867915/GalaxySohoBeijingChina?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## galadar (Mar 21, 2014)

*Kunsthaus Graz Museum - Austria*

The Kunsthaus Graz, Grazer Kunsthaus, or Graz Art Museum was built as part of the European Capital of Culture celebrations in 2003 and has since become an architectural landmark in Graz, Austria.

Address: Lendkai 1, 8020 Graz, Austria










Kunsthaus Graz Museum - Austria










Kunsthaus Graz Museum - Austria










Kunsthaus Graz Museum - Austria










Kunsthaus Graz Museum - Austria










Kunsthaus Graz Museum - Austria

Picasa Photo Gallery by Anwar


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

I know I should be nice and not criticize, but... when I look at that building all I can think of is an upside down cow.


----------



## galadar (Mar 21, 2014)

*The Cologne Central Mosque - Germany*

The Cologne Central Mosque (German: DITIB-Zentralmoschee Köln, Turkish: Merkez-Camii) is a building currently under construction and commissioned by German Muslims of the Organization DITIB for a large, representative Zentralmoschee (central mosque) in Cologne, Germany. After some controversy, the project won the approval of Cologne's city council.

Address: Venloer Straße 160, 50823 Köln, Germany
Architect(s): Paul Böhm
Architectural type: Mosque
Architectural style: Modern
Construction cost: Euro 17-20 million










The Cologne Central Mosque - Germany










The Cologne Central Mosque - Germany










The Cologne Central Mosque - Germany










The Cologne Central Mosque - Germany

Picasa Photo Gallery by Anwar


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ It looks evil :uh:

There is already a thread for this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354263


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

galadar said:


> The Kunsthaus Graz, Grazer Kunsthaus, or Graz Art Museum was built as part of the European Capital of Culture celebrations in 2003 and has since become an architectural landmark in Graz, Austria.
> 
> Address: Lendkai 1, 8020 Graz, Austria


Incredibly strange building. It certainly is one-of-a-kind. (I think)

It seems to have no relation whatever to the architecture of Graz.


----------



## creamcityleo79 (Oct 22, 2013)

TimothyR said:


> Incredibly strange building. It certainly is one-of-a-kind. (I think)
> 
> It seems to have no relation whatever to the architecture of Graz.


There is a building in Warsaw that is reminiscent of this. I don't know the name, though.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Marriott hotel in Hanoi, Vietnam








http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/6000000/5710000/5702900/5702839/5702839_26_z.jpg









http://bitexco.com.vn/uploads/projectimgs/DSC_72651382714673.jpg









http://bitexco.com.vn/uploads/projectimgs/MarriottHotelHN2.jpg









http://media.dailo.vn/Images/Uploaded/Share/2013/09/27/5445806527189980860351246883335n.jpg









http://media.expedia.com/hotels/6000000/5710000/5702900/5702839/5702839_49_z.jpg









http://media.dailo.vn/Images/Uploaded/Share/2013/09/27/12343356557259744520041798015507n.jpg


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

galadar said:


> The Cologne Central Mosque (German: DITIB-Zentralmoschee Köln, Turkish: Merkez-Camii) is a building currently under construction and commissioned by German Muslims of the Organization DITIB for a large, representative Zentralmoschee (central mosque) in Cologne, Germany. After some controversy, the project won the approval of Cologne's city council.
> 
> Address: Venloer Straße 160, 50823 Köln, Germany
> Architect(s): Paul Böhm
> ...


Functionality aside, I think that building works much, much better as an open pavilion than it does enclosed with windows.


----------



## Helene Jonas (Aug 10, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOW all this in this world the best of the best it is incredible


----------



## houserendering (Aug 14, 2014)

yes such a great building in the words we have..


----------



## mp3hoanglong (Sep 27, 2014)

How about those architecture 

Wonderworks (Pigeon Forge, TN, United States)









Cubic Houses (Rotterdam, Netherlands)


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks for the pics
Guggenheim Bilbao by *ea*, on Flickr
Museo Guggenheim de Bilbao by juanjofotos, on Flickr
bilbao,spain


----------



## tobytobias (Sep 14, 2013)

galadar said:


> The Kunsthaus Graz, Grazer Kunsthaus, or Graz Art Museum was built as part of the European Capital of Culture celebrations in 2003 and has since become an architectural landmark in Graz, Austria.
> 
> Address: Lendkai 1, 8020 Graz, Austria
> 
> ...


wow...
it's so really weird, but on the other side it's modern and futuristic
it looks like giant slug :lol:


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

St. Petersburg - Peterhof

by Gelio


----------



## RBarra (Jun 2, 2015)

galadar said:


> Galaxy Soho, Beijing - China


That building would be so generic if not for the curves.
A lot of Zaha's work is like that.


----------



## Jin123 (Jul 23, 2015)

St. Petersburg is full of picturesque views and buidings!


----------



## Mori778 (Jul 22, 2015)

yes such a great building in the words we have..


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Water Company Palace in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The new icon of New York City: the *One 57*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The gorgeous *Palace of the Post Office* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## AndyWarhol (Jul 30, 2015)

^^:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## supriyamrai111 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Beautiful Buildings Around the World .*

Looks beautiful


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The gorgeous *Barolo Palace* in *Buenos Aires*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Kavanagh skyscraper in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The gorgeous Main Stations of Retiro in Buenos Aires:




*BELGRANO NORTE*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*MITRE*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## thatspecialtingle (Oct 14, 2015)

Kavanagh building is one of my favorites! Love the art deco designs.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Embassy of France* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On video:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*MILAN*
Bosco Verticale (Vertical Forest) 
see threads 1-2


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Tarjeta Naranja Tower at the city of Córdoba, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

--->>>


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, Spain. Central Market.

Valencia, Mercado Central by guille1966ar, en Flickr

Valencia Mercado Central by Edu Campos, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Modern architecture in most spanish cities is impressive :drool:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo: Antel Tower*







The city of Montevideo has what it probably is the most beatiful tower of Latin America: the Antel Tower (or “Torre de Telecomunicaciones”), designed by the famous architect Carlos Ott. It’s part of a masterplan that was never finished. Still, the complex has the main tower of 35 floors (more than 150 meters-high), a park and 3 lowrises who have the same futurist style (often used on the other work of Carlos Ott) of the main tower.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

King abdulaziz center for world culture - dhahran Saudi Arabia &#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56806;


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

oscar niemeyer museum, curitiba

















http://www.descubracuritiba.com.br/exposicoes/museu/584/museu-oscar-niemeyer/


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

*EDIFICIO RÍMAC - LIMA, PERÚ​*
Casa Roosevelt o Edificio Rímac by Art DiNo, en Flickr

edificio rimac by Giankarlo Armas Ríos, en Flickr

Casa Rimac by Cecilia Negrón, en Flickr

Rimac Palace,Lima Peru by Franco.A Herrera, en Flickr

EDIFICIO RIMAC LIMA (PERU) by Jaime Alberto Martin Ruiz Gutierrez, en Flickr

Rimac Building Facade by Brian Adler, en Flickr

Lima. Antiguo edifico Rímac. Paseo de la República by Luis Siabala Valer, en Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Nanchang Greenland Center


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

The humble WTC of San Salvador, El Salvador.

Torre Futura - WTC-SS


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Museu Óscar Niemeyer - Curitiba, Brazil*





The strangest building of Curitiba definitely is the Óscar Niemeyer Museum. Often used in his designs, this place consists in a big unusual geometric figure who is connected to the street or the public areas by a bridge or a set of bridges. This particular museum is known as the “Eye” for its suggestive look and it’s organized in the same way as other Niemeyer museums of other brazilian cities: it starts at the subsoil and it progressively goes up to the upper levels through futuristic interior designs. In front of the Eye also lies the recently new annex building, made on a very heavy-look-alike brutalist style of reinforced concrete.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## phamtuyet (Jun 27, 2017)

I admire these project.


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

Kenni said:


> The humble WTC of San Salvador, El Salvador.
> 
> Torre Futura - WTC-SS



Looks like alturki business tower alkhobar - KSA


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

Kapsarc - Riyadh


----------



## minmaxpro (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Subotica (Serbia) City Hall*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Railway Museum, Belgrade*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Kenni said:


> The humble WTC of San Salvador, El Salvador.
> 
> Torre Futura - WTC-SS


what resemblance with infinity tower são paulo 








https://www.kpf.com/projects/infinity-tower


----------

